# December ****



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I, like most of you, have a budget that gets shot to hell every month. This month I picked up a bunch of great smokes and figured I'd share the ****. I'm "pretty sure" I'm done for the month. You never know, though. 

What is here:

5 Vegas Limitada 2007-5er
Sherpa by K. Hansotia-4 fivers
Gran Habanos #3- Box plus 10
Gran Habanos #5- Box plus 10
Tatuaje P1- Box
Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend- Box
RP Sampler from CI (SG, Super Fuerte, Fusion, something else  ) 
Big box of RP Edges :biggrin: I have a mixture of the maduro, corojo, and sumatra in both the torpedo and toro  I have about 20 in my humidors and the rest getting some age.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

Those edges look good.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Is this before or after you've been playing tetris with your boxes??? Because if this picture was taken after... when then your effed! Or you need to go buy more storage.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

What a whore!!! Nice pick up.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Joey, it looks like you bought a B&M out. Nice pick ups.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

stlcards said:


> What a whore!!! Nice pick up.


yes i agree what a stogie slut!, very nice


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I love the Edges and am stoked to have such a variety  I took this pic right before cigar Tetris. I couldn't do it again and get everything to fit :biggrin:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

nice pics on the gran habanos. those are a fun smoke!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Joey,

slut,whore,tramp, you get the idea. AND AS A MATTER OF FACT, I am drooling


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Really nice there! Wow that's a years pick up for me


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, that's alot of Edges.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Joey I am worried about your health.You shouldn't really smoke that much,so send them to me and I'll keep them safe for you untill you need to reload your humi:teacher:


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice. I'm partial to those GHs, myself.


----------



## Vinpuros (Dec 2, 2007)

Me love you long, long time! WOW!


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Damn, to think my wife gets pissed about my little purchases! She is getting me a larger humidor for XMas so maybe next year:biggrin: Have fun with those. Had my first edge the other day. Yummy.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I sold a putter, ONE putter to get the $$ for all that :biggrin: 

And Happy, with a brother like you, how can I go wrong :brick: :whoohoo:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Damn son - that's a whole lotta seegars! It's gonna take you quite a while to work your way through all of those sticks. Excellent choices, especially the Edges...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Damn. Just damn. :dribble:

CD


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That is an amazing display. If I was to purchase that much in a month, I would be looking for a good divorce attorney! Nicely done, Bro - I shall live through you.:dribble:


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

i'd have to say thats a little to hardcore for me i'm more into the softcore stuff haha nice selection


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Once the holidays are over, I'm pretty sure some of those will be spread throughout the country :biggrin:


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Was it A Scotty Cameron? Great haul!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

suh-weet! that makes my year's worth of purchases look tiny. 

I wish I had more than a $50 budget/month (which gets shot to hell anyway) I guess that's why the call me a "starving student" haha


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice.....I must admit that I am incredibly eased to find someone else out there in cigarland with my addiction. My budget for smokes is nonexistent after these past two months because I just cant stop myself from buying. This morning I am about to meet a "clandestine character" (good friend) to buy up some of his old stash, which will cost me about $400. I need these like a grand hole in the head, but ....THE PRICE IS SOOOOO GOOD!
On a serious note...what is the matter with us. I cant pass up a deal and all I seem to want to do is to buy, buy, buy (of course, smoke, too). I am honestly considering converting a part of my garage into a walk-in humidor just to stash my stash....
Any of you guys out there who have a remedy for this disease, dont send it!
Thanks,
And great job!
CHuck


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Joey, I knew this was you just by looking at that first pick!!! Nice additions bud, and lets get together sometime soon for a herf!!


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

Man, I hope you have the storage space for that Edge box.
:whoohoo:


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Man that is some hardcore **** there:biggrin:
I almost thought I was going to have to show some form of I.D.!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> I sold a putter, ONE putter to get the $$ for all that :biggrin:


Was it a putter made of gold?


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Was it a putter made of gold?


Sounds more like platinum to me:lol:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

chrisguinther said:


> Man, I hope you have the storage space for that Edge box.
> :whoohoo:


Oh, don't you worry


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Was it a putter made of gold?


No, just a prototype putter. Scotty Cameron make nearly 40% of the putters used on the PGA tour. He has putters for sale at local stores and then some that are very very limited release. I was lucky enough to get my hands on one of those a while back.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Man........I want your monthly cigar budget!!


----------



## cody5thou (Dec 14, 2007)

Looks like you had a great shopping event!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

nice haul
boy you know how to pick 'em
:dribble: :dribble:


----------

